# Setting Up "It" Red Balloon Prop



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've made a video showing the steps taken so far to have a red balloon floating around the yard. If there's a red balloon, there must also be a certain clown lurking around this year's circus-themed display.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it! Even with the wind, it looks sort of like someone invisible walking along pulling their balloon behind them. 

I think I mentioned doing the trailing string in the sneak peek you posted, but seeing the Axworthy setup, I think you'd be smarter to avoid having that at all since it could become a tangling hazard with the Axworthy points/motor when it passes by. And a dangling string would be likely less visible anyway at night - the MAIN thing is the red balloon itself and THAT shows up beautifully. 

I wish I could do stuff like this. And before you say "anyone can" I am apparently the one person on the planet that can screw up the most simple of mechanical/motorized props... 

I rely on other people to build my ideas or just buy premade. I am so impressed with people like you that can set this stuff up with a little trial and error and look as good they do!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I love it! Even with the wind, it looks sort of like someone invisible walking along pulling their balloon behind them.
> 
> I think I mentioned doing the trailing string in the sneak peek you posted, but seeing the Axworthy setup, I think you'd be smarter to avoid having that at all since it could become a tangling hazard with the Axworthy points/motor when it passes by. And a dangling string would be likely less visible anyway at night - the MAIN thing is the red balloon itself and THAT shows up beautifully.
> 
> ...


Thanks. One of your strengths is making other people feel really good about their projects.


----------

